# 756 voltage regulator



## merlebrendeland (Aug 15, 2015)

I have a later model 756 international with alternator. It supposedly has a voltage regulator and I cannot locate easily. Battery not charging. Alternator removed and taken to shop for testing. Alternator tested ok. Shop suggested change voltage regulator. I cannot locate regulator.

Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I was thinking it might be built into the alternator, but the shop would have known that. 
Could be in behind the lower dash area. Should be able to follow some wires back from the alternator or the volt meter.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

That should be a standard Delco,with an internal regulator,depending on the year of the tractor.
You should be able to take it to an auto parts store,and they can tell if it's internally regulated,or not.
Either way, a replacement is only about $60,if you get one for a Chevy truck(1980-1985). Tractor dealers are getting $140 + for the same item!
Check this link:
http://bob_skelly.home.comcast.net/~bob_skelly/alternator_conversion/wiring_alternator1.html


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello merlebrendeland,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

The attached diagrams should give you an idea where your regulator is. See #3 on the carbureted engine diagram, and #72 on the diesel engine diagram


----------



## merlebrendeland (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks to all for help. I did locate it based upon the hint from the wiring diagram. There is an access panel near the parking brake which is used to grease the clutch throw out bearing. It is prominent in there along with the ballast resistor. Not where you would expect to find electrical.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Don't you love it when they play "hide and seek" ?? LOL!


----------

